# Changing return date



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We booked our return crossing through CC for Dover - Calais with P&O. Changed our outbound date by just one day and paid £20 admin fee. We have now been in France for 7 weeks and would like to return to UK a few days early. Not too happy about trying to phone CC on mobile or to paying another £20 admin fee and wondering if anyone out there just turned up and got through at no (or minimal) expense.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The fee is imposed by the ferry company, you will still have to pay might be cheaper via the club. 

Email them with your booking number and your phone number and what you want to do and they will call you back.

Andy


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Andy. Have actually emailed P&O so will wait to see what they say first before emailing CC


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

You may find you have to go through CC as your contract is with them. Someone elsewhere circumvented CC in an emergency and ended up paying whole new fare.


----------

